# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  nummerierung der zhne

## zyna

hallo ihr lieben zahnis,

ich habe heute eine rechnung von meinem zahnarzt bekommen, wo u.a. eine bahndlung am zahn 47 und 36 aufgelistet ist. 
irgendwie verwirrt mich das ein bisschen, weil ich ja nur 28 zhne habe, die 4 weisheitszhne gibt es bei mir nicht. und selbst dann wren es ja hchstens 32.
wie ist das also gemeint mit der nummerierung?
mich wrde das deswegen interessieren, weil m.E. zu viele Behandlungen auf der Rechnung draufstehen. Aber um das sicher zu sagen, msste ich wissen, auf welche Zhne sich das bezieht...

----------


## Sawyer

na dann lies mal im anatomielehrbuch deines vertrauens nach wie die zhne eingeteilt werden..

----------


## Mr. Listen

36 = 1. Molar unten links
47 = 2. Molar unten rechts

bitte frag nicht von wo aus rechts/links  :peng:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich frchte, dies ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Relaxometrie

Die erste Zahl bezeichnet das Kieferviertel (den Quadranten), in dem sich der Zahn befindet. 
Die zweite Zahl ist die Zahnposition in diesem Quadranten, wobei man am vorderen Schneidezahn mit der Zhlung beginnt.

oberer rechte Quadrant = 1
oberer linker Quadrant = 2
unterer linker Quadrant = 3 
untere rechter Quadrant = 4
(Aus Zahnarztsicht ergibt sich also der Uhrzeigersinn)

Beispiele:
11 ist der mittlere Schneidezahn des rechten Quadranten im Oberkiefer.
48 ist der Weisheitszahn des rechten Quadranten im Unterkiefer.

----------


## Rabbit

Hi, ich denke dass du es am ehesten verstehen wirst, wenn du ein Bild dazu siehst wie die Zhne nummeriert sind.

Klick auf folgenden link, warte bis es geladen wird und scroll ein bisschen runter.....die Grafik msstest auch du verstehen.

Hier klicken um zum Bild zu gelangen 

Ich hoffe es hilft   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Es heisst ja auch nicht zahn "vierundsiebzig" sonndern Zahn "vier-sieben"
Vielleicht macht es das ein bisschen einfacher :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Es heisst ja auch nicht zahn "vierundsiebzig" sonndern Zahn "vier-sieben"
> Vielleicht macht es das ein bisschen einfacher


naaaa, was war das denn, liebe Kollegin?
vierundsiebzig ist der Milchvierer links unten, also der sieben-vier und nicht der vier-sieben.   ::-stud:  
War aber sicher nur ein Versehen, oder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## zyna

danke, an die, die meine frage ernsthaft beantwortet haben. is natrlich einleuchtend, wenn man wei, dass die beiden zahlen nicht zusammengehren. da wre es doch sinnvoll, wenigstens einen bindestrich dazwischen zu setzten, damit die ahnungslosen patienten auch verstehen, was da auf der rechnung steht...   :bhh:  

und zum thema "schlag im anatomie-buch nach": da ich noch nicht zu den glcklichen mit einem studienplatz gehre, habe ich kein anatomielehrbuch! und es hat sich hier sicherlich keiner einen abgebrochen, wenn man die frage mal eben kurz beantwortet...

----------


## McZahnAG

> und zum thema "schlag im anatomie-buch nach": da ich noch nicht zu den glcklichen mit einem studienplatz gehre, habe ich kein anatomielehrbuch! und es hat sich hier sicherlich keiner einen abgebrochen, wenn man die frage mal eben kurz beantwortet...


Entschuldige mal, Du hast doch Deine Antwort .... dann motz doch bitte hier jetzt net rum ... manchmal ist zumindest ein Hauch von Eigenleistung doch net zuviel verlangt oder ... ? Wenn man zB die Wrter Nummerierung und Zhne bei google eingibt, wird man gleich beim ersten Treffer fndig .... toll oder ???   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## zyna

sorry, wenn du dich hier irgendwie angegriffen fhlst, ich wollte lediglich drauf hinweisen. klar, htte ich google benutzen knnen... aber wozu ist denn so ein forum da? im prinzip knntest du deinen satz auch unter alle "wann kann ich beid er zvs anrufen - beitrge" schreiben. aber egal, es gab ja glcklicherweise ein paar leute, die so freundlich waren mich aufzuklren und sich nicht zu fein waren, ihr wissen weiter zu geben.

----------


## Smibo

bist du privat versichert?

----------


## zyna

@ smibo
was hat denn das mit meiner frage zu tun? ja, bin ich.

an die mods: knnte das thema bitte jemand schlieen? meine frage wurde ja ausreichend geklrt.

----------


## EzRyder

> bist du privat versichert?



Smibo, einfach kstlich.   ::-winky:

----------


## Eilika

Seh ich auch so. Wie Zhne nummeriert werden, wissen wir jetzt, alles andere tut hier nix zu Sache...
Ich mach dicht.
Eilika, Moderatorin

----------

